# Guardian Ambulance in Pasadena, CA



## SGV EMT (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone got any info on this company? Good or bad, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 16, 2011)

I work in that area from time to time and I have yet to see or hear about them.


----------



## ScubaSteveEMT (Dec 16, 2011)

wonder if they're affiliated with Guardian out here in Lawrence, MA. doubtful, but if they are...ehh I'd keep looking. Guardian out here is like Special Ed for EMT's.

Hope I dont sound too offensive but they're rather scary.


----------



## marshmallow22 (Dec 19, 2011)

No, not the same company as the one in MA.  Guardian in Pasadena has been around for about 30 yrs.  Good reputation in the community and industry.  Nice ambulances, fixed schedules, decent pay.  They are family owned so no big company politics.  Strong, stable IFT contracts.  No 911.  Don't know why Guardian has never put in a bid during the RFP for LA county 911 because I think they would have a strong chance of winning a zone.  About 6 BLS cars on during the day, 1 ALS IFT car which is 24 hrs in a station.  Medics have it nice during the day since most of the calls are handled by the EMT's, but up quite a bit at night with BLS IFT's to LA county jail, psych calls, and other IFT's.  Medic car is the only unit on from about 9pm to 7am.  Always a reliable paycheck too.  Both EMT and Medic written test are a bit challenging so study.  Of all of the companies in LA county that have come and go through the years, this one has stood the test of time.  That tells you something.


----------



## RzaLifts (Jan 26, 2014)

*thanks for the info*

Just secured a position with this company.
The Written was the toughest ive taken with any of my interviews, but it was all relevant and come on, it was on a subject that we do for a living.
the management is professional. I was studying up to the minute i walked into the HQ- Thanks for the information ^^^


----------



## RickyB (Aug 9, 2017)

FYI - This company is under new management and is currently hiring... just go to their website and apply.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 9, 2017)

Considering this thread is years old, I thought this company ceased to exist?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> Considering this thread is years old, I thought this company ceased to exist?


Nope, looks like they're still around:
http://guardianambulance.net/index.html

I'm surprised as well. I will say they seem (ed) like one of, if not, the last reputable LA IFT company/ companies...if ever there was such a thing.


----------



## elshion (Aug 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Nope, looks like they're still around:
> http://guardianambulance.net/index.html
> 
> I'm surprised as well. I will say they seem (ed) like one of, if not, the last reputable LA IFT company/ companies...if ever there was such a thing.


Originally a private, got bought up by my old company Medic 1. Medic1's owner got cancer, and the wife took over. It was all downhill after that, and Ambuserve eventually bought us up. Guardian was sold to MedCoast, who from what I've heard bought Guardian for their ALS. At the time of the sale, Guardian only had one station to their name, on Bellevue Dr next to the freeway, and no employees. We at Medic1 pretty much only used that station to store excess equipment and to post for calls out of LA and Pasadena area


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 11, 2017)

@elshion  ^aren't most all those companies owned by SunRun....I mean Ambulnz now? (sorry, their vans are near identical lol)


----------

